# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > حرفه ای: ارسال و دریافت SMS  اس ام اس با بلوتوث گوشی موبایل با ویژوال بیسیک VB

## kopolezerang

دوستان عزیز لطفا برای آشنایی با برنامه های کاربردی vb تو این تاپیک فعالیت کنید .

در ضمن حق نشر سورسهای این تاپیک آزاد می باشد و برای کارهای تجاری بلا مانع است اما این نکته قابل توجه است که چنانچه از این سورسها برای مقاصد تجاری و ... استفاده کردید سورس طراحی شده توسط خودتان را در این تاپیک بگذارید .

من برای همین موضوع و اشاعه فرهنگ اپن سورسی اولین سورس کاربردی و صحیح در این مورد رو رایگان قراردادم امید وارم این برنامه رو کامل کنید و بدون هیچ گونه ناراحتی در اختیار پویندگان علم قرار دهید .

زکاه علم آموختن آن است .

با تشکر : حمید  :قلب:

----------


## sinavb

دوست عزیز فایلت پسورد داره

----------


## soheilbehro

> دوستان عزیز لطفا برای آشنایی با برنامه های کاربردی vb تو این تاپیک فعالیت کنید .
> 
> در ضمن حق نشر سورسهای این تاپیک آزاد می باشد و برای کارهای تجاری بلا مانع است اما این نکته قابل توجه است که چنانچه از این سورسها برای مقاصد تجاری و ... استفاده کردید سورس طراحی شده توسط خودتان را در این تاپیک بگذارید .
> 
> من برای همین موضوع و اشاعه فرهنگ اپن سورسی اولین سورس کاربردی و صحیح در این مورد رو رایگان قراردادم امید وارم این برنامه رو کامل کنید و بدون هیچ گونه ناراحتی در اختیار پویندگان علم قرار دهید .
> 
> زکاه علم آموختن آن است .
> 
> با تشکر : حمید


دوست عزیز فایل زیپ پسورد داره
لطفا پسوردشو هم بگو

----------


## kopolezerang

Pass : Rayan Ertebate DAL Ltd CO

----------


## sinavb

دوست عزیز یه توضیح می دی در رابطه با این برنامه من که نتونستم باهاش کار کنم

----------


## soheilbehro

منم نتونستم باهاش کارکنم
فکر کنم باید کامپیوتر حتما بلوتوث داشته باشه تا بتونه ارسال و  دریافت کنه
یکم در مورد برنامه بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## kopolezerang

سلام به دوستان

کار با این برنامه بسیار ساده است

در ابتدا شما به یه پورت بلوتوث نیاز دارید
بعدش به یه گوشی تلفن همراه که بلوتوث داره
بعدش برنامه رو ران کنید و به پیغامهایی که تو گوشی تون ظاهر میشه به دقت جواب بدید

موفق باشید و :تشویق:

----------


## sinavb

دوستان شما واسه اینکه بتونید با برنامه کار کنید باید یک بلوتوس یو ای پی داشته باشید اگر دارید بر روی آیکون برنامه در کنترل پنل دابل کلیک کرده و در پنجره ای که باز میشود به تب Devices رفته دستگاه خود را اد کنید سپس به تب  Com Ports رفته ، اجازه دهید پورت های کام را سرچ کند پس از اتمام لیست پورت ها را نشان می دهد در اینجا نام گوشی شما باید باشه , یکیش  Outgoing و یکیش  Incoming  در جلوی Outgoing  نوشته که به چه پرتی وصله  COM 3 , COM 4 , ....  یادتون باشه به چه پورتی وصله .
برنامه رو باز کنید رفرش رو بزنید شماره اون پورت رو که بخاطر سپردید در منو پیدا کرده و دکمه کانکت رو بزنید و باقیش هم معلومه . ( برای دوستانی که نمی دونستن چطور باید از برنامه استفاده کنن متاسفانه نحوه اتصال رو دوست عزیز نگفته بوود .
 فقط دوست عزیز برنامت کامل به گوشی متصل میشه و پیغام اوکی رو میده واسه اتصال . اما برنامه توی ارسال ارور میده حتما چک کن و خبر بده  :متفکر:

----------


## kopolezerang

با سلام به همه دوستان مثل اینکه این تاپیک رو دوست ندارید . این سورسی که من واستون گذاشتم رو به هیچ عنوان نمی تونید پیدا کنید قیمته سورس ناقص  این برنامه 2500 دولار آمریکاست ، همیشه مشکل ما تو ایران همینه ، هر وقت چیزی رایگان باشه کسی بهش اهمیت نمیده . واقعا متاسفم واسه ....

 :ناراحت:

----------


## hossein_sh2008

آقا دستت درد نكنه ما كه حال كرديم از اين برنامتون

----------


## kopolezerang

با سلامی دوباره به دوستان - از اینکه به این برنامه نظر لطف دارید متشکرم

----------


## kuh_nur

> در ضمن حق نشر سورسهای این تاپیک آزاد می باشد و برای کارهای تجاری بلا  مانع است اما این نکته قابل توجه است که چنانچه از این سورسها برای مقاصد  تجاری و ... استفاده کردید سورس طراحی شده توسط خودتان را در این تاپیک  بگذارید 
> من برای همین موضوع و اشاعه فرهنگ اپن سورسی اولین سورس کاربردی و صحیح در  این مورد رو رایگان قراردادم امید وارم این برنامه رو کامل کنید و بدون هیچ  گونه ناراحتی در اختیار پویندگان علم قرار دهید .





> با سلام به همه دوستان مثل اینکه این تاپیک رو دوست ندارید . این سورسی که  من واستون گذاشتم رو به هیچ عنوان نمی تونید پیدا کنید قیمته سورس ناقص   این برنامه 2500 دولار آمریکاست ، همیشه مشکل ما تو ایران همینه ، هر وقت  چیزی رایگان باشه کسی بهش اهمیت نمیده . واقعا متاسفم واسه


دوست عزیز بهتر نبود شرط اصلی حقوق کپی رایت رو رعایت می کردی و سورسی رو که از PSC دانلود کردی رو بنام خودت مطرح نمی کردی و حداقل اگه می خواستی این کارو بکنی سند امضا و توضیحات سایت PSC رو از داخلش پاک می کردی



> Title: SMS Sender in VB
> Description: To Send SMS Messages using a GSM Mobile device attached to the Computer thru a Communication Port like IRDA, Bluetooth, Cable.
> 
> This file came from Planet-Source-Code.com...the home millions of lines of source code
> You can view comments on this code/and or vote on it at: http://www.Planet-Source-Code.com/vb...62549&lngWId=1
> 
> The author may have retained certain copyrights to this code...please observe their request and the law by reviewing all copyright conditions at the above URL.

----------


## Mousavmousab

سلام

من نمی دونم چرا ایرانی ها این همه زحمت را می کشن آخرشو خراب می کنند. درست مثل فیلم هایی که می سازند.
بابا این فایلی را که گذاشتین واسه دانلود خیلی عالیه اما می هر چور این پسورد را بهش دادم قبول نکرد
با فاصله
بی فاصله
حروف بزرگ
حروف کوچک
ترکیبی از حروف بزرگ و کوچک

آخه چرا ما را اذیت می کنید ؟

یکی نیست جواب ما را بده ؟

----------


## behzadsen

عزیزم پسورد هیچ مشکلی ندار من خودم تست کردم، بدون هیچ تغییری این پسورد رو توی قسمتی که ازت پسورد میخواد پیست کن:
Rayan Ertebate DAL Ltd CO

----------


## kopolezerang

من به طور کامل اون رو زیر بنایی بازنویسی کردم و برای دوستان به صورت کاملا کاربردی قرار دادم - اگه کمکی در یبینم نمی کنید لطفا اذهان دیگران رو مخشوش نکنید .
این سورس به این صورت هیچ جا نیست حتی به صورت پولی 
این سورسکاملا اجاریه با بازنویسی من اما من اونو رایگان در دسترس همه قراردادم تا بتونن از اون درآمدی کسب کنند اما حقوق من را در نظر بگیرن

----------


## kopolezerang

سلام به دوستای عزیز
اصلا خبری ازتون نیست ، کجایید ؟
پس چرا ؟ :عصبانی:

----------


## vahidazad100

دوست عزيز من زياد از اين كدها سردر نميارم ميشه توضيح بدين كلا در مورد اين كامپونت و نحوه اتصال و ارسال و دريافت اطلاعات

----------


## ali shabani fard

با سلام
این چه حرفیه هر سورسی که روش کار بشه و فکر ارزشمنده حالا بستگی به میزان فکر و وقتی داره که شما روی برنامه میگذارید. بهتر بود یه فایل help هم براش میگذاشتی و انتقاد پذیر بودی، خود ویندوز مایکروسافت هم هزارتا باگ داره مهم کار کردن رو ایرادات و رفع باگ های احتمالی هست، مثل فرق بین xp و 7 . من برنامه رو دانلود کردم و دارم باهاش کلنجار میرم.  :متفکر:

----------


## vahidazad100

اين كدها چكار ميكنه؟
MSComm1.RThreshold = 1

MSComm1.Settings = "19200,N,8,1"

Function sendIt(ByVal s, ByVal ok, ByVal eror, Optional ByVal TOut = 5) As Boolean
    mOK = ok
    mErr = eror
    List1.AddItem "Sending.." & s 
    MSComm1.Output = s & Chr(13

درsچه مقداري قرار ميگيره

            Dim p
p = 0.0001 * TOut
چه مقداري در pقرار ميگيره

TOutچيه؟
 :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## kopol2008

سلام به همه دوستان، 
من هیشمه انتقاد پذیرم ، ولی بعضی وقتا دوستان انتقاد سازنده نمی کنن و افکارشون تخریبیه ، 
چشم فایل راهنما رو هم سعی  میکنم در اولین فرصت آماده ارسال کنم .

----------


## aradrobo

> سلام به همه دوستان، 
> من هیشمه انتقاد پذیرم ، ولی بعضی وقتا دوستان انتقاد سازنده نمی کنن و افکارشون تخریبیه ، 
> چشم فایل راهنما رو هم سعی  میکنم در اولین فرصت آماده ارسال کنم .



این برنامه به موبایل من که بلوتوثش روشن هست کانکن شد . ولی نتوانستم پیامکی و یا فایلی را ارسال کنم . راهنمایی کنید

----------


## beh-akb

میشه عملکرد تابع sendlt رو تو این برنامه توضیح بدین.
خواهش میکنم هرکس که میدونه بگه.
اینم کدشه.

    mOK = ok
    mErr = eror
    Me.List1.AddItem "sending..." & s
    MSComm1.Output = s & Chr(13)
    Dim p As Double, p1 As Double, p2 As Double
    p = 0.0001 * TOut
    p2 = 0#
    doit = False
    sdata = ""
    Dim dt1 As Date, dt2 As Date
    dt1 = Now
    s1 = ""
    While doit = False
        dt2 = Now
        p1 = (dt2 - dt1)
        'p2 = p1 * 10000#
        If p1 >= p Then
            doit = True
            sendIt = False
            Exit Function
        'ElseIf p2 Mod 10 = 0 Then
        '    s1 = s1 & "-"
        '    If Len(s1) > 20 Then s1 = "-"
        '    setStatus s1
        '    DoEvents
        End If
        DoEvents
    Wend
    sendIt = True
End Function

----------

